
Show HN: Cardpop – Snapchat for postcards - tgoldberg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cardpop-design-mail-fun-postcards/id1086532449?mt=8
======
tgoldberg
Hey HN - Inspired by Snapchat and the desire to send real photos when
traveling, we built Cardpop. It's an iOS app to design and mail fun postcards
in less than a minute.

Looking forward to your feedback.

